# Wart On Dogs Tongue



## vonDrehle (Aug 17, 2008)

Had my yearly visit with the Vet today and Candy has a white wart on her tongue. My vet said it appeared to be canine papilloma. But with Candy being 3 and a half she couldn't be positive as it almost always occurs in dogs <1. So right now I'm wondering if I should just keep an eye on it for the time being or go ahead and have it scheduled to be removed. It is right on the side of the tongue and she said it wouldn't be a difficult procedure. 

If anyone has dealt with this I would appreciate your experiences/advice.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 17, 2008)

This isn't a picture of her but this looks exactly like what she has. I ordered some stuff called FlexPet that is apparently supposed to strengthen the immune system. Right now I think I am going to watch it for a week and after that I might go ahead and have it removed.


----------

